# Latest Ubuntu



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 10, 2006)

Anyone else tried the latest Ubuntu? It seems to be a bit of an improvement, expecially the way that the installation CD boots to be an Ubuntu Live CD so you can try before you install, and it has GUI installation which is nice. One question though: does anyone know how I can play my .m4a files in linux using Rhythmbox?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes, have the latest... And also, yes to the m4a files.  (not with rhythmbox)


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 11, 2006)

So what do you use to play m4a files then?


----------



## BigErn314 (Jun 15, 2006)

Dapper is quite nice.  It was a bit of work getting my 6600GT to work right with the Nvidia drivers but now its rocking and rolling.  I just need to throw some more RAM in that machine...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 16, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> So what do you use to play m4a files then?



VLC Media player...  

Also, look into WINE.  Like windows for games, apps, etc?  WINE emulates the dos interface and prog, so I can play BF2 (with a small drop of 10fps)  in ubuntu...


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 16, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> VLC Media player...
> 
> Also, look into WINE.  Like windows for games, apps, etc?  WINE emulates the dos interface and prog, so I can play BF2 (with a small drop of 10fps)  in ubuntu...



Thanks, I'll take a look. I still need to look through those guides from IBM sometime, I still hardly know how to do anything... WINE would probably be beyond me at the moment, I'm still too used to Windows! At least Linux now automatically mounts CDs and stuff, that used to be annoying when I had it a year of so ago.


----------



## SiCk (Jun 16, 2006)

Try also Cedega and LokiInstaller for play win games on linux.
Both are free (cedega too, but you may get it in his repository)

Last Ubuntu is really good, excelent compatibility and perfonmance, and you can find help and info easy.


----------



## BigErn314 (Jun 16, 2006)

SiCk said:
			
		

> Try also Cedega and LokiInstaller for play win games on linux.
> Both are free (cedega too, but you may get it in his repository)
> 
> Last Ubuntu is really good, excelent compatibility and perfonmance, and you can find help and info easy.



Yes, the Ubuntu forums are quite helpful and polite to "newbies".  Unlike some other forums I was at looking for help.  One poster there created a nice detailed guide to getting Nvidia drivers working properly on Ubuntu, which can be a challange for some cards.  Overall I give it two thumbs up.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 16, 2006)

lol... I used the auto-update feature and it added two new things to the boot menu - this moved everything down the list and because I'd edited menu.lst to make XP the default boot it now boots to Memtest each time because that's been moved into XP's old spot! haven't booted to Linux in the last day or so, meaning I haven't had a chance to change it so I've had a lot of RAM tests run recently.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm starting to realise that there aren't too many programs that work with Ubuntu 64 bit, would I be better going to 32bit for now?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 18, 2006)

K, don't use 64 bit linux...  use 32 bit, I do...  It is more stable...


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 18, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> K, don't use 64 bit linux...  use 32 bit, I do...  It is more stable...



I haven't had any problems with stability yet but I'm guessing that the performance difference isn't very noticable if XP 64 is anything to go by. On the 64bit I can't install software like Flash which makes webpages a little dull.


----------



## SiCk (Jun 18, 2006)

The only problem that you could have with the 64bits are the drivers, if u can get 64bits drivers for all ur system hardware you can use programs in 64 and 32 bits, same windows 64bits.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 18, 2006)

SiCk said:
			
		

> The only problem that you could have with the 64bits are the drivers, if u can get 64bits drivers for all ur system hardware you can use programs in 64 and 32 bits, same windows 64bits.



Whenever I try to install macromedia flash it says my architechture is not supported, so I'm assuming that's because it's designed for 32bit. I'm going to download 32 bit anyway now I've decided. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Migons (Jun 18, 2006)

There isn't a good reason to choose x86-64 version, since it doesn't bring any notable performance increase - sometimes it's even slower than x86 version. And there are many "binary only" apps that are only for x86 (i386). Believe me, you might think "njah, I don't need those programs", but after a while you're pissed when the app you wanted isn't available for x86-64.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 24, 2006)

Well, I've installed the 32 bit version and so far it's better.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 24, 2006)

Congrats!  64 bit is cool, but no one supports it.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 25, 2006)

Wine is a good app - thanks for pointing me towards it! Only so far played with it a little but it was very easy to get CPU-Z to half run which impressed me. I know CPU-Z is very simple but I'll try to play around with some other programs later.


----------

